# NBADraft.net.....



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

has Martell Webster at #5 and Gerald Green at #10....

wassup with that?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Because they are stupid and have totally lost it. Its almost like they are just making changes like that to get attention.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

just looking over their site, I find myself wondering if anyone out there is actually stupid enough to pay 40 bucks a year for, like, two prospect ranking lists, and five extra profiles.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

nvm


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Why is Graham at 14 so awfull?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Theo! said:


> NBADraft.net used to be a great site, it was my #1 for looking at mocks and news. But now, it's a joke
> 
> Here are some horrible picks they have
> 
> ...


Are you assuming Graham will go earlier than 14? I think Graham would be a great pick for Minny.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I stoped looking at this site a few years ago. I emailed the guy telling him Detroit was working out Willie Green and he told me I was crazy for thinking Green would be drafted at all.....He said it was probally was because they were going to invite him to their summer league. At that point I lost most of the respect I had for them and moved on.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

OZZY said:


> Because they are stupid and have totally lost it. Its almost like they are just making changes like that to get attention.


Bump.

Have some crow, Ozzy. :laugh:

Actually, alot of those picks were fairly close.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Theo! said:


> NBADraft.net used to be a great site, it was my #1 for looking at mocks and news. But now, it's a joke
> 
> Here are some horrible picks they have
> 
> ...


lol.

Some of you posters are ridiculously over confident.

Get over yourselves and quit acting like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well I am biased, but oh well.

I know for a fact nbadraft.net's profiles are a freaking joke. Say like a paragraph if that and its about it. Yes their mock is right, what does that tell you? They have inside information from teams and just copy the press releases they get from them? Who knows. Its a good mock, good for them but really mock drafts, even though I do a lot of them with football and basketball, they are worthless because in the ends its who are the better players. It would surprsie me if a few of these players that got drafted below what they should be end up being worse than the players drafted ahead of them.


But yeah it was a good mock, but remember they had Monta Ellis almost in the lottery and CJ Miles picked high to, but don't seem to remember that do we.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> lol.
> 
> Some of you posters are ridiculously over confident.
> 
> Get over yourselves and quit acting like you know what you're talking about.



Stay on topic please


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

From what I've seen of NBADraft.net, they are pretty up-and-down and all over the place with their mock, but they always seem to get a good mock draft on their very last one.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DH12 said:


> Stay on topic please



...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> lol.
> 
> Some of you posters are ridiculously over confident.
> 
> Get over yourselves and quit acting like you know what you're talking about.


:wave: I'll admit I was wrong, and I was cocky about it. But it's not like no-one else thought that ****

I formed opinions on those guys and I thought were NBADraft.net had them was ludicrus


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Having a look at what I originally posted


> NBADraft.net used to be a great site, it was my #1 for looking at mocks and news. But now, it's a joke
> 
> Here are some horrible picks they have
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DH12 said:


> Stay on topic please


...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I have to agree with Theo on this one. None of us have seen every guy play 10 or 15 times, that would be the minimum in my mind to make a good decision on a guy. None of us saw those high school kids do much of anything so how is anyone going to make a good predicition on it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

please stay on topic guys...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

C.J. Miles would have been picked at #27 had the Jazz not traded that pick. Having him that high wasn't a stretch.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

NBAdraft.net have always based guys on what is mooted to happen, rather than what _should_ happen. Previous examples of that include Dwyane Wade to Miami, Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon to Chicago. Of course, they look like the best decisions in retrospect, but there were questions over them at the time.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

NBAdraft.net still has the better mock, in my opinion. I just stay the hell away from their profiles because they're completely crap.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> please stay on topic guys...


Where the hell are you mods when I'm getting personally bashed? But then you show up for this little bit of trash talking? You're a joke!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Where the hell are you mods when I'm getting personally bashed? But then you show up for this little bit of trash talking? You're a joke!


You bring everything on to yourself....


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> You bring everything on to yourself....


Because I think Bogut is a big white bust like every other center of his style? Oh you're right, that really makes me deserving of personal attacks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Because I think Bogut is a big white bust like every other center of his style? Oh you're right, that really makes me deserving of personal attacks.


When you're totally irrational, yes.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Because I think Bogut is a big white bust like every other center of his style? Oh you're right, that really makes me deserving of personal attacks.


 I think the big white bust is where you run into trouble. Bringing race into is simply fodder for the small minds of the world.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

big white bust? :|


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

OZZY said:


> _NBADraft.net.....has Martell Webster at #5 and Gerald Green at #10....wassup with that?_
> 
> Because they are stupid and have totally lost it. Its almost like they are just making changes like that to get attention.


Martell Webster #6, Gerald Green #18. :stupid: 

You definitely shoulda run a draft site! :rotf:


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

bender said:


> Martell Webster #6, Gerald Green #18. :stupid:
> 
> You definitely shoulda run a draft site! :rotf:


The profiles are still garbage.

Like it has been already mentioned, nbadraft.net does nothing but processing their inside information into a mock. That's nothing to be proud of.

Fact is, that the content and layout of their profiles do not hold a candle to the profiles of draftexpress.com...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> The profiles are still garbage.
> 
> Like it has been already mentioned, nbadraft.net does nothing but processing their inside information into a mock. That's nothing to be proud of.
> 
> Fact is, that the content and layout of their profiles do not hold a candle to the profiles of draftexpress.com...


Is it just me, or do you actually try to blame me for NBAdraft.nets poor layout? :raised_ey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Like it has been already mentioned, nbadraft.net does nothing but processing their inside information into a mock. That's nothing to be proud of.


Doesn't having inside information and translating it into a more-quality mock draft sorta make them, y'know, a reliable and credible source of information?

Sucky, amateurish-looking profiles aside?


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

bender said:


> Is it just me, or do you actually try to blame me for NBAdraft.nets poor layout? :raised_ey


No, but you act like a big shot around here like nbadraft.net was the best draft website around.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Molesting Basketball said:


> No, but you act like a big shot around here like nbadraft.net was the best draft website around.


Actually I was laughing at OZZY about him bashing NBAdraft.net prematurely. Calm down, buddy!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Doesn't having inside information and translating it into a more-quality mock draft sorta make them, y'know, a reliable and credible source of information?
> 
> Sucky, amateurish-looking profiles aside?


There you go.

NBADraft.net for the mock. Draft Express for everything else.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

What ever happened to draftcity.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> What ever happened to draftcity.


All the writers ditched it and made a new website, Draftexpress. Prerak is on his own.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

vigilante said:


> All the writers ditched it and made a new website, Draftexpress. Prerak is on his own.


Wow, such as sad ending...So when are they going to start updating profiles.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Wow, such as sad ending...So when are they going to start updating profiles.


It's the summer, not much to write about. I might do some high school seniors but overall I would prefer to wait until the season started to see how these guys have improved over the summer.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> big white bust? :|


Aria Giovanni. Pam Anderson if you're into silicon blondes.


----------

